
Mesa 19.2 - jrepinc
https://www.mesa3d.org/relnotes/19.2.0.html
======
kristianp
"Mesa 19.2.0 implements the Vulkan 1.1 API". I didn't realise that Mesa
supports a number of different APIs, including OpenCL.

~~~
roenxi
Vulkan is sort-of OpenGl 5 (apart from being radically different from OpenGL,
haha) and they unified GLSL and compute shaders into one broad standard.

Mesa is probably on a path to be more of an interact-with-graphics-card
library than a graphics one.

------
n42
Navi support lands with this release, which I believe means with a Linux 5.3
kernel you can properly use a Radeon 5700 on Linux.

am I correct or is there anything else left you would need?

~~~
dllu
You would also need a new version of LLVM.

~~~
wronglebowski
Also the "Firmware" package.

------
vfclists
Is this the library Nvidia and other graphics card manufacturers have been
unwilling to release the technical information needed for good open source
Linux device drivers?

